# exit clearance



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

A friend of mine is planning a visit to the USA. There is a requirement if one has been in the Philippines for 6 months or more to a have an exit clearance from immigration. He said it is now good for 2 weeks only and expires on the departure date of one’s flight. He cannot use a travel agent as he did in the past since they now require a personal appearance and a thumb print. Has anyone heard this also?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have not had to deal with a situation like this but I agree with you that you are correct with this information, you do have to have permission from the PBI to leave the country. You still have to do this even if you are a 'Permanent Resident.' You also have to have permission to leave the country if you are a Philippine Citizen, and especially to visit the US you have to have a travel visa to do that and hey are difficult to obtain.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if it has to be obtain two weeks or less before departure and if it is required to appear in person for finger print?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> I have not had to deal with a situation like this but I agree with you that you are correct with this information, you do have to have permission from the PBI to leave the country. You still have to do this even if you are a 'Permanent Resident.' You also have to have permission to leave the country if you are a Philippine Citizen, and especially to visit the US you have to have a travel visa to do that and hey are difficult to obtain.


And this applies to US citizens? Or only those with the immigrant visa you guys get.


----------



## oklahoma joe (Jan 24, 2014)

if you have been here in the Philippines for more than one year there is a Tax when you leave i think it is P1000, Filipinos pay this also when they leave, this is on top of the travel tax,when you leave the country


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Travel Visa*



cvgtpc1 said:


> And this applies to US citizens? Or only those with the immigrant visa you guys get.


Yes, Travel Visas to the USA for Filipinos are difficult to obtain. In fact, regardless of the country you are from, especially if you are a Permanent Resident, you do have to obtain permission to leave the Philippines.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> Yes, Travel Visas to the USA for Filipinos are difficult to obtain. In fact, regardless of the country you are from, especially if you are a Permanent Resident, you do have to obtain permission to leave the Philippines.


You mean hard to get for non-pork barrel scandal fleeing Filipinos haha


----------

